# We are so very very lucky!



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

This is just way way cool!!! Robert & I are so so very lucky that such wonderful and talented individuals own th'E' kids!!!! Janet we could not be more proud of both you and Slinky (Sly) !!!

Another HG Esquire+ kid and his owner rock it!!! GA Ehstaire, 2013 USEF Region Horse of the Year!!!!










Denise Gainey


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Natisha!!! We really are quite proud of both of them!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Not much of a surprise.. The E-kids rock!!!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thanks*



Druydess said:


> Not much of a surprise.. The E-kids rock!!!


Thank you Dru! And it will not be long before you have your very own 'E' kid   

Denise Gainey


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say you are lucky. It takes hard work, commitment and dedication, all of which I can see go into your breeding program.


----------

